# Sugar: long term storage / canning



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

My long term sugar preps are #10 cans from the LDS bishop's storehouse. I didn't work the canning station when they sealed them, but I thought they put an oxygen absorber in each can...but maybe they didn't.

What is the recommendation here? I see in the Tang thread that some don't recommend O2 absorbers for Tang. Do they interact with the sugar badly?

I was thinking about buying a 50 pound bag of sugar at Costco and storing it in buckets. I was going to use O2 absorbers. Should I not? Should I just seal the buckets and be done with it?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not sure this is the "right way" but I was able to get 37 lbs of sugar in a five gallon bucket. I put some dry ice in the bottom to purge the oxygen and then sealed it was a Gamma lid. I suspect sugar will last indefinately without any purging if the bugs a such are kept out.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Storin sugar simply be a matter a keepin moisture way from it. Ifin yer storin bulk (5 gallon buckets) a nice plastic bag (don't use a garbagage bag) in the bucket, fill it as close ta the top as yall can. Good tight fittin lid. Sugar should last till the next ice age. Thin bout O2 absorbers be that yalls sugar can get lumpy. Still fine ta use, just gets hard.

I store 4 an 5 pound bags (buy when it be on sale cheap) an vac seal. I've opened some up from 7 year ago an just bairly some lumps so I'll keep storin mine thisa way. Easy ta transport an store fer me.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*no to oxygen absorbers in sugar*

When you can at the LDS Bishops storehouse, they will tell you not to use oxygen absorbers in your sugar. Evidently it will make your sugar hard as a rock.

I buy sugar when it is on sale, November and December typically, and I keep it in the original bag. I just put the bags into 5 gallon buckets and seal them up. I keep one bucket of sugar with a gamma seal lid so that I can easily access it.

I have mylar bags and I think they are good for some things, but I don't use them for everything. The same with the food saver bags. Some people seal everything up and that is probably good, I just do not. I might regret it, but sugar is not something that most pests usually bother. Ants might bother sugar in the kitchen, but in a sealed bucket, sugar should be fine.

The bigger issue with sugar is moisture and buckets kept off the cement floor and not stacked too high has worked for me.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I havent had any issues yet n just store it in a food grade 5 gal bucket with a gamma lid on it. open it when I need sugar...havent had issues with lumps either. sugar n salt last forever if you keep it bug n moisture free.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I've stored it in qt jars with O2 absorber and vacuum sealed


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

I don't think it really matters how you store sugar as long as bugs can't get in it. I store mine in quart ziplocks (1#) with 4# in a mylar bag. I put in a O2 absorber and store the mylar bags in a 5 gallon bucket. If it gets hard, I'll use one of those tenderizer hammers to break it up. I use the ziplock bags so I can trade a pound of sugar that is already pre-measured out.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Check out the LDS Preparedness Manual. They are generally spot on their how to information. I keep my sugar in a mylar bag inside a five gallon bucket with no O2 absorber. My way, I believe, is a good way to go. Their choice of #10 cans is better. Read what the LDS have to teach you and if you vary from that have a reason.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks to all of you. You have given me the confidence to store mine in a 5 gallon bucket with a gamma seal lid, no O2 absorbers.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah,I actually have cleaned out a 2 liter and let it dry filled it up with sugar it stays just fine as long as bugs don't get in there . I've had it for 4 months and we use it in a pinch for our coffee if we are out of it .


----------

